# Pokemon Light Platinum Glitch *PLEASE HELP*



## Bootscauch (Feb 19, 2018)

I downloaded hakchi to play games on my Snes classic edition. I downloaded Pokemon Light Platinum (Final Version) but after playing for a while, I encountered a HUGE glitch. Everytime I try to evolve my pokemon, the game crashes. I'm using the latest version of hakchi to put games on my snes. I've looked up how to fix this and it says to change the save type, but that's only for VBA. Does anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## Bootscauch (Feb 19, 2018)

P.S.-This is happening to ALL of my pokemon


----------



## Bootscauch (Feb 19, 2018)

Also while playing Pokemon Glazed my save file doesn't stay. It saves but when I turn on the game, it's gone


----------



## Kenneta64 (Jun 17, 2018)

I have another glitch, I don't really want to restart but basically I went into the SeanPort city gym, beat Lucas and now the last bridge in the gym has disappeared? I saved right before I battled Lucas so there is no pre save please help


----------

